

Has hipmunk been compromised or are they selling customer emails? - legohead
http://imgur.com/a/bQPDd

======
kanamekun
Not sure, but an alternate explanation is that spammers are now emailing
brandname@[domainname].com. I've gotten emails along those lines forwarded to
my catch-all email address.

You can also use brandname+randomnumber@[domainname].com to more definitively
test if your email has been sold or compromised by a particular website...

